# Finally got my Luna FatBike put together today....



## leeinmemphis (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I took delivery of my Luna Cycle Fatbike based on a KHS3000 Fatbike. The bike came mostly assembled and I have ridden it a little bit in the subdivision while waiting on the handlebars to show up. Thankfully they showed up today so I got them installed as soon as they hit the door. Man what a difference the Jeff Jones 2.5" loopbar made. It's very quick and a lot of fun. I can't wait to get it out on the trails. Extras are of course the loopbar, Jones extended grips, Jones bag, thudbuster seatpost, Brooks B17 saddle, and spd pedals. I also had a set of 29+ wheels built for it but I think I'm going to ride it like it is for a while.*


----------



## rimtacos (Apr 23, 2019)

leeinmemphis said:


> It's very quick and a lot of fun. I can't wait to get it out on the trails.


Yeah, about that.

""Ludicrous Edition" is standard option for this bike (for off road, pit bike, private property etc use only) illegal for street use."

Where are you going to ride it legally?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

rimtacos said:


> Yeah, about that.
> 
> ""Ludicrous Edition" is standard option for this bike (for off road, pit bike, private property etc use only) illegal for street use."
> 
> Where are you going to ride it legally?


Any OHV trail will do. Be a blast at downieville.

Nice looking bike OP. That thing is going to rip!


----------



## rimtacos (Apr 23, 2019)

singletrackmack said:


> Any OHV trail will do. Be a blast at downieville.
> 
> Nice looking bike OP. That thing is going to rip!


He's in Tennessee, not CA.

That Luna isn't an ebike per TN law (or CA law for that matter), hence the manufacturer's disclaimer and my question about the trails that he mentioned.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Awesome. Weren't we just discussing a few days ago how bikes way over the class 1 power limits will never be a big deal because nobody will have them?

Yeah.

Have fun on the moto trails, OP.

-Walt


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Walt said:


> Awesome. Weren't we just discussing a few days ago how bikes way over the class 1 power limits will never be a big deal because nobody will have them?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


You can easily reprogram the bbshd to be any eBike class. You want a class .5 that shuts off at 8mph, no problem.

Weren't you the poster that said there isn't any enforcement so have at it?

Sweet Bike!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

figofspee said:


> You can easily reprogram the bbshd to be any eBike class. You want a class .5 that shuts off at 8mph, no problem.
> 
> Weren't you the poster that said there isn't any enforcement so have at it?
> 
> Sweet Bike!


I'd rather not see the OP riding all-out on my local trails. The conversation that Walt is talking about never happened. The Ministry of Truth took it down.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

hikerdave said:


> I'd rather not see the OP riding all-out on my local trails. The conversation that Walt is talking about never happened. The Ministry of Truth took it down.


If they are your trails, just put up no trespassing signs and call the cops, or use a gun. Of all the people I would like to kick of public trails, OP would be far down on the list. EBikers (Of all classes) are generally too lazy to ride a bike all out, but the Strava jocks who can't chill for anybody are everywhere.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

rimtacos said:


> He's in Tennessee, not CA.


Ya, but I am in California and about an hour away from downieville. So, like I said, looks like it would be a blast to ride there. I have been looking at a Luna kit for some time now.



rimtacos said:


> That Luna isn't an ebike per TN law (or CA law for that matter), hence the manufacturer's disclaimer and my question about the trails that he mentioned.


Pretty sure he just said trails. Reagardless, do they not have ohv trails in Tennessee? I really don't know, never been there.


----------



## rimtacos (Apr 23, 2019)

singletrackmack said:


> Ya, but I am in California and about a mile away from downieville. So, like I said, looks like it would be a blast to ride there. I have been looking at a Luna kit for some time now.


Great. Just keep it to the legal stuff and out of the Basin and you won't have any problems.



singletrackmack said:


> Pretty sure he just said trails.


Right, which is why I asked for clarification. He's already admitted that he doesn't care about breaking the law on the road so I am curious if he's planning to take his electric motorcycle with pedals on MTB trails or stick to moto-legal stuff.


----------



## rimtacos (Apr 23, 2019)

hikerdave said:


> I'd rather not see the OP riding all-out on my local trails. The conversation that Walt is talking about never happened. The Ministry of Truth took it down.


https://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/why-class-1-not-class-2-a-1088706.html


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

hikerdave said:


> I'd rather not see the OP riding all-out on my local trails. The conversation that Walt is talking about never happened. The Ministry of Truth took it down.


Uhmm yes, it did in fact happen.

https://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/why-class-1-not-class-2-a-1088706-2.html#post14062944


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

rimtacos said:


> Great. Just keep it to the legal stuff *and out of the Basin* and you won't have any problems.


Why would I need to keep a bike like that out of the Tahoe basin?


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

rimtacos said:


> Great. Just keep it to the legal stuff and out of the Basin and you won't have any problems.
> 
> Right, which is why I asked for clarification. He's already admitted that he doesn't care about breaking the law on the road so I am curious if he's planning to take his electric motorcycle with pedals on MTB trails or stick to moto-legal stuff.











Comin' on strong new guy! :thumbsup:
Seriously, no one cares.
Nice ride OP, BRRRRAP IT UP!!
And why is LBB still a moderator for faks sake???


----------



## rimtacos (Apr 23, 2019)

singletrackmack said:


> Why would I need to keep a bike like that out of the Tahoe basin?


For someone who "lives a mile from Downieville" it's surprising that you're not familiar with the fantastic non-moto trails in Lakes Basin.

To answer your question, you would need to keep an electric motorcycle with pedals like that off of most of the trails in the Lake Tahoe Basin because, motor.


----------



## rimtacos (Apr 23, 2019)

GoGoGordo said:


> Seriously, no one cares.


And yet, here you are, with another goofy response.

You make no sense.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

rimtacos said:


> For someone who "lives a mile from Downieville" it's surprising that you're not familiar with the fantastic non-moto trails in Lakes Basin.
> 
> To answer your question, you would need to keep an electric motorcycle with pedals like that off of most of the trails in the Lake Tahoe Basin because, motor.


Ah how cute, I got quoted!

If the OP was scared of being busted for riding an eBike on any non-eBike trail, they could always remove the motor and install a crankset. Any competent mechanic could do it in under five minutes.


----------



## rimtacos (Apr 23, 2019)

figofspee said:


> Ah how cute, I got quoted!
> 
> If the OP was scared of being busted for riding an eBike on any non-eBike trail, they could always remove the motor and install a crankset. Any competent mechanic could do it in under five minutes.


The OP doesn't have an ebike though. At least according to current law.

Do ebikes-on-mtb-trails proponents really want to lump electric motorcycles with pedals like the OP bought in with legal Class 1 ebikes?


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

rimtacos said:


> The OP doesn't have an ebike though. At least according to current law.
> 
> Do ebikes-on-mtb-trails proponents really want to lump electric motorcycles with pedals like the OP bought in with legal Class 1 ebikes?


In under five minutes OP could have his eBike fill any class of eBike, or be considered an unassisted bicycle as well. You wouldn't want an unassisted pedal powered bicycle to be considered a motorcycle would you?


----------



## rimtacos (Apr 23, 2019)

figofspee said:


> In under five minutes OP could have his eBike fill any class of eBike, or be considered an unassisted bicycle as well.


This is very doubtful.

Also, yYour "defense" seems to be that the OP can revert his bike back into a mountain bike or modify/swap the electronics to limit it to Class 1 status so he can legally ride some trails.

How likely is that?



figofspee said:


> You wouldn't want an unassisted pedal powered bicycle to be considered a motorcycle would you?


This makes no sense.

An "unassisted pedal powered bicycle" would never be considered a motor cycle. Because, motor.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

I am not providing a defense really, just pointing out the silliness of some positions on this topic. I don't have any enforced restrictions on my rides, and I agree with Walt in that there are very few enforced restrictions.

If the OP encounters any enforced restrictions on where they can ride their bike, it would be very easy to accomodate any restriction. If a land manager wanted to ban eBikes that assist past 8mph they could adapt their bike in seconds to meet that requirement. If the OP wanted to ride that bike on land that has an enforced restriction on all eBikes, they could very easily meet that requirement as well.






https://wiseinnovationtechnologies.com/programming-your-bafang-motor/

https://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/crank-removal-and-installation-three-piece


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

It turns out that Tennessee only requires an eBike motor to turn off at 20mph for it to be considered legal on non-motorized trails. The speed limit on the above bike has a password of 1199 and can be reset in seconds to as low as 10kilometersph. Enjoy your legal eBike OP.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

figofspee said:


> It turns out that Tennessee only requires an eBike motor to turn off at 20mph for it to be considered legal on non-motorized trails. The speed limit on the above bike has a password of 1199 and can be reset in seconds to as low as 10kilometersph. Enjoy your legal eBike OP.


It's only legal if it operates at legal power levels, stop purposely spreading misinformation.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

rimtacos said:


> For someone who "lives a mile from Downieville" it's surprising that you're not familiar with the fantastic non-moto trails in Lakes Basin.
> 
> To answer your question, you would need to keep an electric motorcycle with pedals like that off of most of the trails in the Lake Tahoe Basin because, motor.


****, meant to say "lives about an _hour_ from Downieville"

I live in the Tahoe basin. At the end of my street are ohv trails that connect King's beach to Tahoe city and everything in between. I regularly take my suv out on these ohv trails to get around when it is busy. There are moto trails across the highway from where I live. You can take your moto or atv or suv or ebike on any of these ohv trails. Corral trail is a blast on a moto. Ever hear of the Jeep Rubicon edition? Where do you think the name comes from?

There are countless places to enjoy an ebike just like that in the Tahoe basin.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

life behind bars said:


> It's only legal if it operates at legal power levels, stop purposely spreading misinformation.


You can change the power levels on a bbshd, but according to Tennessee law you wouldn't have to. Tennessee law does not define power levels in it's eBike classes, it says that a low speed electric bicycle must cut off at 20 miles per hour and have brakes that shut off the motor. OPs bike can easily meet these requirements if it doesn't already. See for yourself:

https://trackbill.com/bill/tennesse...-5-142-section-54-5-211-and-title-55/1230316/


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Most bbshd motors are stamped as 750 watts as well. Unless the enforcement officer is carrying a computer loaded with software that can attach and read the power settings, they can't do anything to the user.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Walt said:


> Awesome. Weren't we just discussing a few days ago how bikes way over the class 1 power limits will never be a big deal because nobody will have them?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


These are not going to be on moto trails. They'll be shredding your local MTB/hiking trails and that's just the reality.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

vikb said:


> These are not going to be on moto trails. They'll be shredding your local MTB/hiking trails and that's just the reality.


That motor is over ten years old, guy.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

vikb said:


> These are not going to be on moto trails. They'll be shredding your local MTB/hiking trails and that's just the reality.


Is there any evidence that this is happening or has happened, anywhere? We read here about anti-ebikers desperately hoping it does, but has it?


----------



## rimtacos (Apr 23, 2019)

WoodlandHills said:


> Is there any evidence that this is happening or has happened, anywhere?


Yes, there is plenty of evidence that folks have ridden that type of electric motorcycle with pedals on MTB/hiking trails. That's just the reality. Why deny it?



WoodlandHills said:


> We read here about anti-ebikers desperately hoping it does, but has it?


Can you provide some examples of "anti-ebikers desperately hoping" that idiots jeopardize MTB access by riding one of those electric motorcycles with pedals on their local trails? I haven't ever seen that.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

WoodlandHills said:


> Is there any evidence that this is happening or has happened, anywhere? We read here about anti-ebikers desperately hoping it does, but has it?


I see ebikes of all power levels including BBSHDs, around here riding trails illegally. Not many, since most people mind the rules and there aren't a lot of signs up yet. I don't see many riders of anything except motos "shredding" though.


----------

